# Going to need some cobe hunters



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

My dad has given me permission to cobia fish off of his 23' Intrepid this year. It doesn't have a huge tower, but it doeshave one of the removable towers on top of the hard top. I'm going to start fishing the first week of April, and will need some folks to pitch in some gas money to go. I've already got some new guys interested, but I also wanted to get some other guys with experience lined up. Trips will be planned around weather and water conditions. If interested send me a PM.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Does it have controls up top?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

No, that is the only problem. He is thinking about repowering with a suzuki 4-stroke 300 so he can get the controls up top by just running a wire instead of hydraulics, but the two stroke Yamaha that is on is it still in really good condition. I'm going togive it hellanyway.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I was just curious. You should be able to do fine without controls.


----------



## nickb1269 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm interested. Please snd pm a couple days before you plan on going out on some trips. also what would you like to be pitched in $ wise.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Didn't think you would want to go tomarrow.I will pm my number to you again if you want to go Sun


----------

